# Dimension of a tree trim



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

How do you guys bid tree trim jobs? We bid man hours plus cyd if it's a standard trim away from a roof. A national told us they want dimensions "like 1x3 " they said. I explained how branches are three dimensional and you can't measure them in square footage but they wouldn't budge. Wtf?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Cubicle minds.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

I just put how long it is and how many CYD. I really don't have time to measure the actual diameter if they start with needing the diameter, I tell them to give it to somebody else.
One time I bid to cut down a tree that was rubbing against the house. 12 ft high with 3 branches of the same height. Put that and the cubic yards. They asked 2 times what is the diameter of every branch? My answer was the next guy can tell you. lol


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

Diameter x length is the new thing apparently..


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

I always just have height of tree and how Much it will cost for me to WANT to cut it down


----------



## dryBgerG (Feb 1, 2013)

SwiftRes said:


> How do you guys bid tree trim jobs? We bid man hours plus cyd if it's a standard trim away from a roof. A national told us they want dimensions "like 1x3 " they said. I explained how branches are three dimensional and you can't measure them in square footage but they wouldn't budge. Wtf?


I had the same thing. I just figure my price like normal then give them their 3 dimensions.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Hey that could be a $$ maker! 

Limb #1: 2" x 144" $35
Limb #2 4" x 120" $30
Limb #3 5" x 240" $60
so on and so on TILL
Tree Trunk 48" x 360" $450


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Hey that could be a $$ maker!
> 
> Limb #1: 2" x 144" $35
> Limb #2 4" x 120" $30
> ...



I've actually bid a trim job like this mostly to be a [email protected]#$. I even calculated every other limb a cyd of debris. They accepted my bid and approved 30 days later lol.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

I told her there were about 8, 8' long branches that were 2" in diameter. So she came up with 2x2x8. Which I realize now is like 1 CYD. Oops. Oh well, it won't be a difficult job whatsoever. Probably 15 minutes.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

itsa about yay by yo and god awful tall im thinking 300 unless i have to rebid then its about 12 x 20 by the fifth power of 8 then its 600 CURRENTLY OUR E AND O PROHIBITS US FROM LADDERS and elevated work but if you could get us 800 we could get her done in an hour Oh for the good old days BTW need a POC EMAIL on that


----------



## ADP LLC (May 15, 2012)

On tree bids I usually just give an estimate of trunk diameter and estimated height. I don't measure it for them though. Only one client asks for it. Never been a problem. They just want some numbers to plug in.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

ADP LLC said:


> On tree bids I usually just give an estimate of trunk diameter and estimated height. I don't measure it for them though. Only one client asks for it. Never been a problem. They just want some numbers to plug in.


I would get that on a tree removal. But this is just trimming branches away from a roof.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

That sounds like the siblings nonsense to me.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

P3+ said:


> That sounds like the siblings nonsense to me.


 

that`s what I was thinking also!


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

And you two are correct


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

This may sound strange...$25 a branch....and I'm trimming a minimum of 10...
But that is how we bill....


----------



## Sicoupe06 (Jan 4, 2013)

Main thing to remember is to overbid if you're not sure : )


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> How do you guys bid tree trim jobs? We bid man hours plus cyd if it's a standard trim away from a roof. A national told us they want dimensions "like 1x3 " they said. I explained how branches are three dimensional and you can't measure them in square footage but they wouldn't budge. Wtf?


We bid Height x width x depth we also factor in the amount of limbs we need to cut/drop. Chains, braces, man hours, dump fee's.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Sicoupe06 said:


> Main thing to remember is to overbid if you're not sure : )


 
this how I use to cover myself in the past! But now with there cost estimating BS it`s getting really hard to do!


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> this how I use to cover myself in the past! But now with there cost estimating BS it`s getting really hard to do!


If your thinking $1500, bid $2000, then when they get you down to $1500, they will feel important, and you will get what you wanted in the first place.


----------

